# Wiener Philharmoniker Sommernachtskonzert 2020



## Guest (Oct 3, 2020)

This festive concert was only held recently, instead of June, because of Covid-19. It's essentially an evening of confectionery but watch it quickly as it's destined to DISappear from U-Tube shortly:






Spouse and myself went to the 2011 concert when we were living in Vienna. The crowds were too huge and we found ourselves right up the back, promptly turned around and went back to our apartment to watch the whole thing on TV. Wiener Linien worked with military precision that night, with trains and buses departing every 2 or 3 minutes and staff at each stop ushering people onto either bus or rail.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2020)

Christabel said:


> This festive concert was only held recently, instead of June, because of Covid-19. It's essentially an evening of confectionery but watch it quickly as it's destined *to appear from U-Tube shortly* [...]


Well, that's OK then, no panic.


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

LOL! He conducts with a toothpick for a baton??


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2020)

Vasks said:


> LOL! He conducts with a toothpick for a baton??


Yes, it's absolutely priceless isn't it!!


----------

